
CA DMV autonomous vehicle disengagement reports for 2018 - Animats
https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/vr/autonomous/disengagement_report_2018
======
Animats
Those are the official reports to the CA DMV.

Press report: [1]

General results:

Waymo: 1 disengagement per 11,000 miles, with 1.2 million miles driven. Almost
always initiated by the safety driver. (It was one disengagement per 5,600
miles in 2017, so Waymo is continuing their record of roughly doubling that
number each year.)

Cruise: 1 disengagement per 5,000 miles, with 450,000 miles driven. (Not too
bad; a year behind Waymo.)

Uber: 1 disengagement per 0.4 miles, with 27,000 miles driven. (That's
pathetic. They shouldn't be on public roads with a number like that. Back to
the test track, Uber, or give it up. They spent how much on this?)

Apple: 1 disengagement per 1.1 miles, with 70,000 miles driven. (Almost as bad
as Uber.)

Tesla: 0 miles driven autonomously in California. (Not even trying any more.)

There are about 9 other players; see the references. They're all doing badly.

There are also crash reports. Waymo had 24 crashes (usually being rear-ended
by a human driver at slow speed) for 1.2 million miles driven, So they're at
about 50,000 miles between crashes. For comparison, human drivers run about
100,000 miles between crashes.

So Waymo is getting close, Cruise/GM is not too far behind, and everybody else
is nowhere.

[1] [http://www.automotiveit.com/news/waymo-leads-the-
autonomous-...](http://www.automotiveit.com/news/waymo-leads-the-autonomous-
pack-in-california/)

